# PCOS and IBS



## LolaBean (Nov 12, 2002)

I am just wondering if anyone else out there has Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome and IBS. I get frustrated A LOT because it is like the two of them are fighting eachother in my lower abdomen. I can't eat the foods that I am supposed to eat for the PCOS because they effect my IBS. I get horrible diarrhea with my periods. I don't have periods unless I take BCP and they are high estrogen and make me nausea along with the IBS. Craziness I tell ya!







So is there anyone out there who can sympathize?


----------

